# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Welke vorm van anticonceptie?

## Koekie

Ik heb jarenlang de pil geslikt. ik had echter ALTIJD in de stopweek last van migraine. Toen mijn relatie na 4 jaar op de klippen liep, ben ik even later ook met de pil gestopt. Heerlijk, eindelijk van de hoofdpijn af.
Nu heb ik een nieuwe vriend. Ik wil eigenlijk niet opnieuw met de pil beginnen, maar dat gehannes met condooms vinden we allebei eigenlijk altijd een enorme "moodkiller". Dus zoek ik nu een andere oplossing. Spiraaltje ben ik wel aan het overwegen, maar ik weet niet hoe dat zit met later kinderen krijgen en daarbij denk ik dat de hoofdpijn dan evengoed weer terugkomt, want blijkbaar reageert mijn lichaam op de hormonen die in de pil en dus ook in het spiraaltje zitten.
Wie weet raad?

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi,
Zou je hiervoor niet even beter je huisarts raadplegen?
Ik weet dat bijv de Yasmin voor velen een ideale pil is,maar of dat voor jou ook zo is(ivm migraine)???
Vraag even raad aan je dokter,dat lijkt mij het beste...spiraal of pil...als het maar zonder migraine-aanvallen is!!
Ik heb geen migraine-aanvallen meer sinds het overstappen op de Yasmin,daarvoor de Diane35,maar of dat voor iedereen hetzelfde is???
En idd...condoomgebruik kan idd een enorme 'moodkiller' zijn..hihi!!

Sterkte en succes!!
Agnes Xx

----------


## lempinimi

Ik heb ook een aantal jaren de pil geslikt, ivm een kinderwens van mij en mijn man ben ik daarmee gestopt (25-09-2002) en na de geboorte van onze zoon (17-12-2006) ben ik opnieuw met de pil begonnen, omdat de kleine zich wel eens meldt net als ik de pil wilde slikken ben ik toen overgestapt op de nuva-ring, maar die had voor ons meer nadelen dan voordelen, ik had erg last van stemmingswisselingen, was veel misselijk en we voelen hem op momenten dat we liever andere dingen zouden voelen. Daarnaast werd hij ook niet vergoed en dus besloot ik weer terug op de pil over te gaan. Ik had altijd Microginon 30 gehad, maar die was volgens de apotheek niet meer verkrijgbaar en dus kreeg ik een andere pil die volgens de apotheek dezelfde samenstelling zou moeten hebben. Van deze pil ben ik inmiddels zo'n driekwart jaar dagelijks misselijk bij het innemen en ik vond het dus tijd om iets anders te proberen, begin volgende week laat ik een mirena spiraaltje plaatsen. Kijken of dat wel bevalt.

----------


## lempinimi

> daarbij denk ik dat de hoofdpijn dan evengoed weer terugkomt, want blijkbaar reageert mijn lichaam op de hormonen die in de pil en dus ook in het spiraaltje zitten.
> Wie weet raad?


Er bestaat ook een hormonen-vrij koperen spiraaltje, misschien dat dat een optie is ?

----------

